# My Small Warm and Cozy Haul



## gildedangel (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi everyone! The free overnight shipping got me so I ordered a few things. I wanted to try the P+P Translucent Powder so I picked it up, along with a pan of Carbon e/s (which I did not own, please don't kill me!). From W&C I got Warm Me Up l/s and Mulled Cider e/s both of which I love! Swatches of those are posted by me in the W&C swatch thread. Enjoy!


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice haul, enjoy it.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice haul! Carbon is the best eyeshadow ever. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Sass (Dec 26, 2009)

I want that l/s.  Nice haul!


----------



## Folie (Dec 26, 2009)

Now, I want that e/s and lippie. Great haul.


----------



## n_c (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## nunu (Dec 26, 2009)

Enjoy


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice haul enjoy


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm in my "black" phase, so I'm using Carbon a lot these days. Nice haul.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 27, 2009)

nice haul. enjoy!


----------



## joneskat84 (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice little haul, I love the lipstick


----------



## Susanne (Dec 27, 2009)

Enjoy!! I look forward to the collection.


----------



## moonlit (Dec 27, 2009)

nice haul


----------



## Boule (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice haul! Enjoy your goodies


----------



## x-giggles-x (Jan 1, 2010)

nice haul enjoy your new goodies.


----------



## nullified (Jan 13, 2010)

Carbon = must have. Seriously! Nice haul


----------

